# Fet procedure?



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello!

Please can someone briefly outline the FET procedure please? I have absolutely no idea... I have only ever experienced ICSI.

Thanks in advance

 to all xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Evette

Are you having medicated or natural FET as the procedures will vary somewhat.

I've had 2 "natural" FETs a few years ago so can only feedback my experience of those, not medicated FET.

With natural FET, some clinics get you to use OPKs to check the LH surge and then time transfer of embie(s) from then, our clinic doesn't do this as they say OPKs aren't reliable enough so they do scans instead.

With our first FET, I had scan on cd2 (not so pleasant !) to ensure no cysts and womb lining shedding properly.  I then had another scan on cd9 (4 follies, despite not being on any drugs - 2 on right at 9mm and 2 on left at 10 & 11mm, womb lining 8mm)...more scans on cd11 & cd14 (I ovulate naturally cd14/15)...the dominant follie was 18mm and womb lining 9.7mm.  

Although it was an unmedicated/natural cycle, I still had to use Ovitrelle trigger jab (like Pregnyl) to exactly time ovulation so consultant could calculate ET and fit in with clinic...I had the Ovitrelle jab at 2am on cd15 so ovulation should happen about 36hrs later (approx 2pm on cd16).  I then had ET on cd18 at approx 2pm - both embies were 2 days old so timing was pretty exact.  I was also prescribed cyclogest for the 2ww even though I have naturally high progesterone levels.  I was also prescribed clexane, prednisolone and aspirin for blood clotting and immune issues (diagnosed after 2 naturally conceived early mcs's).  This FET resulted in chemical pregnancy (early mc).

With the 2nd FET I had scan on cd3 (our consultant likes to have them as close to cd1 as possible) and then another on cd12 where womb lining was 7.1mm and dominant follie at 17mm...then another on cd14 which showed I'd ovulated that morning (so no trigger injection needed) but for some reason my womb lining was a little thin at 7.9mm (never had problem before) so I was prescribed oestrogen tabs to thicken it up a bit.  Had scan cd17 and womb lining was up to 8mm so I had ET on cd18.  Only one embie of remaining 2 survived the thaw so we had SET (single embie transfer) of 2 day old embie so timing not as exact as with first IVF as I ovulated cd14 but had transfer 4 days later...consultant did say that it would be fine within a few days.
As well as my own natural progesterone I was prescribed  crinone 8%, cyclogest and ovitrelle (HCG injections) at 3dpt and 8dpt as support during 2ww.........plus the prednisolone, clexane & aspirin !  Yet another chemical pregnancy 

Admittedly, although mine were "natural" FETs I did still have quite a bit of medication...mainly "non standard" treatment drugs to try to prevent me miscarrying but also did have the progesterone (and the oestrogen with 2nd), so obviously not a "straight forward" natural FET ! 

Hope that helps a little......but as I say, each clinic/consultant may have differing procedures so you'd need to check with yours.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you Natasha for all that information  

Certainly it is all coming back slowly!. I had an appointment today and found out our FET will be medicated for the simple fact they want to have control with the timing. I don't suppose I mind. They know what they are doing after all! I guess you can't really get a COMPLETELY drug free plan with this Ivf business! 

It also sounds like it's pretty much just as busy as a fresh full cycle bar egg collection!  

Thank you for helping me understand a bit more, I can pretty much jot down a rough timeline as to how our cycle might go now..maybe very similar to yours...So you have a 28/29 day cycle then?.....I was informed today I will be down regulating using syranel which i used before. Its interesting that they gave you crinone and cyclogest....they doubled my dose for crinone last IVF but i still bled early so I will push for gestone this time. 


All the best Natasha with your treatment xxxxx


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi, having gone through several fresh IVFs and FET, FET is a "breeze"! fewer clinic visits, fewer injections, no risk of OHSS (which I had) etc.  And as your fresh eggs are not required, there is less pressure to eat healthily, so relax and have a glass of wine!

I wish you all the best in your procedure. I now have a beautiful 2 year old from FET.


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Evette,

I can totally understand where you're coming from!  I am due to have my 1st FET in Oct.  I had my consultation yesterday...  Reading your post and the replies has helped me understand it a bit more as well.... as our Dr. kept contradicting herself and I had no confidence in her whatsoever!

I am under Barts in London and we have 6 frosties waiting for us.  Our circumstances are very similar too... as my hubbie has the same as your other half and nothing is wrong with me...

We had successful ICSI in 2007 and I had my little boy in May 2008.  We now feel ready for number 2 and have started the ball rolling.  I am having a blood test on 29th Sept.  The results will show whether I will have a medicated or non-medicated FET.  I'm really routing for a non-medicated... but we shall see what happens....

Have you started your FET yet or are oyu roughly at the same stage as me?

Dee.
xxx


----------

